# Building materials Ourem/Tomar area



## pastelnata (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi there, we have finally moved here to a small village near Ourem. We are struggling to find builders' merchants for insulation and boarding materials, or timber yards for vigas and flooring. A search on pai.pt seems to suggest lots of timber yards in Caxarias but this seems to be pallet city, though we did see one timber yard (closed for lunch, of course!). We know Marantes in Tomar and a large place beyond Ourem (can't recall the name, but it does not supply wood). Also, we haven't seen any two taphole wash hand basins - do they simply not exist? Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

*Any help?*

Hi,

On the Tomar - Santa Cita road is Marante the builder's merchant which sells most things.

In Oruem is Bricko which has a small selection such as 20kg bags of sand and 25kg of cement.


----------



## Nade (Feb 3, 2013)

pastelnata said:


> Hi there, we have finally moved here to a small village near Ourem. We are struggling to find builders' merchants for insulation and boarding materials, or timber yards for vigas and flooring. A search on pai.pt seems to suggest lots of timber yards in Caxarias but this seems to be pallet city, though we did see one timber yard (closed for lunch, of course!). We know Marantes in Tomar and a large place beyond Ourem (can't recall the name, but it does not supply wood). Also, we haven't seen any two taphole wash hand basins - do they simply not exist? Thank you.


Hi l am new in the area and English living in a village just outside Ourem and l just came across your post. I would love to know if you have been able to meet any other English living in the area as l have been here three months and still not met anyone to date.

Nade


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

hi nade 
pastelnata not been on this site for a while i will give her a shout tonight so she can reply,but i think you will find her answer to your question will be nope no one


----------



## Nade (Feb 3, 2013)

Nade said:


> Hi l am new in the area and English living in a village just outside Ourem and l just came across your post. I would love to know if you have been able to meet any other English living in the area as l have been here three months and still not met anyone to date.
> 
> Nade


I have not been on here much due to spending so much time finding a home to live but if you can ask her to get in touch that would be great as l have not been able to meet any english to date so would be nice to chat. Thanks Again


----------



## Nade (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi l am still getting used to this site but would love your friend to make contact with me as l live alone and have not managed to meet any English to date so would love to have a chat.

Thanks Nade


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

hi skyped last night but no answer will email now


----------



## Nade (Feb 3, 2013)

santaanita said:


> hi skyped last night but no answer will email now


Oh thank you very much appreciated.

Nade


----------



## pastelnata (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi there. Our friend kindly alerted us to your post. We are currently in the UK, having just returned from continued renovations to our house, which is around 10km from Ourem. We too are the only expats in our village, but we have been caught up in getting the house sorted so haven't yet established any contacts, apart from within our local village. The advantage of that is our language skills are coming on! However, we shall be returning in about a month so it would be nice to meet up with you. With regards to finding building materials, there are places in Caxarias to buy insulation and tiles, another excellent tile and bathroom showroom just through Ourem, and a very good wood yard through Ourem which sells a full range of timbers. There is also a place nearby that sells massive sheets of MDF and other composite type wood sheeting. A place in Caxarias also sells plastic septic tanks. There is also a door manufacturer and showroom just outside Ourem, and granite places both on the Santa Sita industrial site and the N113 road.


----------



## Nade (Feb 3, 2013)

Nade said:


> Oh thank you very much appreciated.
> 
> Nade


 Hi please contact me on your return l live in a village called Fontainhas just outside Ourem and would love to meet up with you. Thank you for getting back to me really appreciated.

Nade


----------

